

How Software is Made - MattBearman
http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2494#comic

======
un1xl0ser
I laughed. I may even put this one up on my desk.

In reality, the corporate world is a lot worse (more complex).

I'd actually like to see an xkcd huge size poster on the types of job titles
and responsibilities you see at a corporation, and the vendors and regulators,
oh my.

